# May be divorced today!



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Ghrrr for lawyers. My lawyer called and doesn't want to ask for the alimony so that the time share/credit card/maintenance fee's are paid. My stbx has a book for a credit report because he's a dead beat. Lawyer said we will just have him pay the amounts himself WTF Take him back to court if he doesn't pay.....yeah and that means I have to pay more to a lawyer.

On a good note today maybe the day I finalize my divorce. 6 whole days before my first wedding anniversary. The the hell was I thinking:scratchhead:

I know it was such a short time but my heart aches a little because I went into the marriage with love and hope.  I looked in the mirrow this morning and did see SUCKER stamped on my forehead!

So, everyone wish me luck, hearing is suppose to be somewhere around 1:30 this afternoon.


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

Good luck. Hang in there.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

At least you were smart enough to get out quickly once you got out that here are problems.

Be glad for that.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> At least you were smart enough to get out quickly once you got out that here are problems.
> 
> Be glad for that.



EG I am truly grateful for not having wasted anymore of my time. I know there is someone out there that can treat a person like a lady.....just have to kiss a few toads I guess


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

Ahhh.....thinking of you. Hope everything works out.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sending luck, mine is pending, just waiting for the judge to sign. From what i hear it could be 4-6 weeks. Yuck.


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

Good luck. Hang in there.


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

:yay::yay::yay::toast:

I am now single by default. He didn't even respond to court filings. The judge ruled in my favor as far as debt request and divorce being final today. 

9 days short of our one year anniversary. Now I am just going to wait until he receives the papers telling him he's no longer married and that he was to pay. He can call me to figure out a time to pick up all his clothes, guns, fishing stuff, TV and Xbox.

There is such a relief in my heart that I can't even explain.

I want to thank everyone on here that has helped me through this "ignorant time". Without this fourm I would not have gained alot of knowledge and grown some khoney's (sp) anyway you all know what I mean.

Tam


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

Hope you heal quickly and have an excellent life from here on out.


----------



## Left With 4.5 (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations Tomara! I hope everything goes smooth after he receives his papers. Mine went nuts and took me to court the very next month claiming he didn't know....even though he signed the default papers! lol


----------

